# ungenaue tabelle...



## janomerico (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Also zuerst funktionierte noch alles, aber nachdem ich den Code übersichtlicher machte, war einiges ein bisschen verschoben, obwohl ich nichts am eigentlichen Code geändert habe. Bitte helft mir!

Also hier ist mal der Link zu meiner Seite:

Ohne Tabellen-Rahmen 

Und hier nochmal mit Tabellen-Rahmen, damit man es besser sieht.. 

PS: Wenn ihr euch fragt, wieso einiges gross und anderes wieder klein geschrieben ist (im Quelltext): Ich hab das mit Photoshop gemacht, und Änderungen von mir habe ich halt klein geschrieben. Und wenn ich schon davon erzähle, kennt ihr ein Programm dass alle Grossbuchstaben in Kleinbuchstaben verwandelt? Wenn das hier verboten ist, dann tut es mir natürlich Leid!

Danke.

MfG
janomerico


----------



## Budda (12. Juni 2003)

Nabend ...

Warum sich das verscheib weiß ich nicht, habe grad eine keine Zeit im Code nach potentiellen Fehlern zu suchen, aber für solche Feinabstimmungen sind spacer eigentlich immer ziemlich sinnvoll

ciaom Budda


----------



## janomerico (12. Juni 2003)

Guten Abend,

Hmm...Was sind denn Spacer?


----------



## Budda (12. Juni 2003)

Ein Spacer ist ein transparentes Gif mit 1x1px ... das kann man dann so groß ziehen wie man es braucht und so können dann kleine "Differenzen" bereinigt werden.


----------



## janomerico (12. Juni 2003)

Hmm...Aber ich will einfach mal wissen, wieso es denn jetzt anders ist. kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich, wo z.B. 
<img src"..."></td>
stand, das so geändert habe:
<img src"...">

</td>

Also mit einer Leerzeile dazwischen?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Juni 2003)

Nein, daran kanns eigentlich nicht liegen... Hast du vielleicht die alte Datei noch vorliegen? Wenn ja, dann lad sie doch bitte auch mal hoch, oder hänge sie an deinen Post an - würds mir dann später heute N8 noch anschauen...

ciao


----------



## Tim C. (12. Juni 2003)

Also du packst die Bilder in die <td>'s. Wenn du allerdings nirgendwo definiert hast, dass die Ausrichtung innerhalb dieser <td> auf top steht, wird der Inhalt in dieser zelle vertikal immer mittig angeordnet.

Also änder mal 

```
<TD ROWSPAN="3" width="150" height="265">
   <IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_01.jpg" WIDTH="150" HEIGHT="265">
</TD>
```
in

```
<TD ROWSPAN="3" style="width:150px; height: 265px; vertical-align: top;">
   <IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_01.jpg" WIDTH="150" HEIGHT="265">
</TD>
```
Den ganzen Kram, wie ich, über CSS zu lösen, ist zwar im Moment noch Geschmackssache, aber im Rahmen von XHTML oder sogar schon bei HTML 4.01 (weiss ich nicht mehr genau ab wo das war), soll man eh, alles was geht via CSS lösen.
Wenn du eine Lösung ohne CSS willst, dann verwendet statt style="vertical-align: top;" das HTML-Attribut valign="top".


----------



## janomerico (12. Juni 2003)

leuchte, ich habs versucht, aber dann war die linie nur oben richtig, unten aber nicht. Aber wenn du dir die Datei mit Border anschaust, dann siehst du, dass es dazwischen manchmal freiräume hat, nur wieso? eigentlich müsste es ein schönes Rechteck geben...

Hier ist der Link zu einer älteren Version, die noch ganz gut klappt. Aber die ist eben leider noch nicht vollständig 

und an den Zeilenumbrüchen bei den <TD>'s kanns wohl doch nicht liegen (siehe datei mit zeilenumbrüchen 

crono, hier noch der Code der älteren version:


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>dorfauswahl</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function aendern() {
 document.getElementById("zuaendern").style.display = "none";
 

}
//-->
</script>


</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#E6E6E6 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<!-- ImageReady Slices (dorfauswahl.psd) -->
<TABLE WIDTH=760 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 align="center">
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_01.jpg" WIDTH=150 HEIGHT=265 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<map name="FPMap1">
            <area href="verweis_konoha" shape="rect" coords="1, 0, 47, 25">
            <area href="verweis_kiri" shape="rect" coords="112, 0, 144, 25">
            <area href="verweis_kumo" shape="rect" coords="213, 0, 254, 25">
            <area href="verweis_iwa" shape="rect" coords="326, 0, 352, 25">
            <area href="verweis_suna" shape="rect" coords="427, 0, 459, 25">
            </map>
			<IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_02.gif" WIDTH=460 HEIGHT=26 ALT="" usemap="#FPMap1" border="0"></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_03.jpg" WIDTH=150 HEIGHT=265 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD>
	
<div style="display:inline;" id="zuaendern">
	    		<map name="FPMap0">
            <area href="javascript:aendern()" shape="polygon" coords="38, 91, 58, 91, 86, 90, 97, 104, 124, 106, 152, 97, 163, 74, 174, 42, 156, 43, 145, 35, 152, 7, 40, 7">
            <area href="verweis_suna" shape="polygon" coords="39, 204, 160, 203, 162, 194, 155, 187, 160, 162, 144, 137, 95, 117, 80, 104, 40, 120">
            <area href="verweis_konoha" shape="polygon" coords="239, 205, 258, 176, 207, 174, 191, 193, 184, 152, 160, 135, 165, 122, 161, 106, 168, 94, 194, 95, 202, 94, 234, 95, 240, 106, 254, 109, 266, 127, 263, 164, 274, 171, 276, 184, 265, 204">
            <area href="verweis_kiri" shape="polygon" coords="349, 159, 360, 165, 374, 165, 382, 148, 373, 131, 356, 133, 349, 154">
            <area href="verweis_kumo" shape="polygon" coords="258, 66, 266, 78, 310, 78, 343, 66, 355, 67, 364, 38, 364, 9, 302, 9, 290, 28">
            <area href="verweis_oto" shape="polygon" coords="227, 92, 224, 84, 227, 76, 240, 77, 252, 89, 259, 103, 274, 110, 282, 109, 276, 127, 230, 91">
            <area href="verweis_regen" shape="polygon" coords="128, 128, 135, 116, 127, 105, 144, 102, 144, 114, 153, 118, 161, 118, 158, 130, 147, 133, 131, 126, 131, 127">
            <area href="verweis_m" shape="polygon" coords="144, 110, 162, 81, 163, 92, 157, 112, 150, 118">
            <area href="verweis_pfeil" shape="polygon" coords="170, 57, 189, 57, 187, 91, 167, 93, 164, 81, 173, 56, 173, 57">
            </map>
			<IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_04.gif" WIDTH=460 HEIGHT=213 ALT="" usemap="#FPMap0" border="0"></div></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD>
			<map name="FPMap2">
            <area href="verweis_oto" shape="rect" coords="0, 0, 30, 25">
            <area href="verweis_ame" shape="rect" coords="141, 0, 176, 25">
            <area href="verweis_kusa" shape="rect" coords="282, 0, 325, 25">
            <area href="verweis_taki" shape="rect" coords="432, 0, 459, 25">
            </map>
			<IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_05.gif" WIDTH=460 HEIGHT=26 ALT="" usemap="#FPMap2" border="0"></TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## janomerico (12. Juni 2003)

und hier der fehlerhafte Code, weswegen auch immer:


```
<HTML>

<HEAD>

<TITLE>dorfauswahl</TITLE>

<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function aendern(y) {
document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_konoha_div").style.display = "none";
document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_suna_div").style.display = "none";
document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_kiri_div").style.display = "none";
document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_div").style.display = "none";
document.getElementById(y).style.display = "inline";
}
//-->
</script>

</HEAD>

<BODY BGCOLOR="#E6E6E6" text="#FFFFFF">

<TABLE WIDTH="760" height="265" BORDER="0" CELLPADDING="0" CELLSPACING="0" align="center">
 <TR>

  <TD ROWSPAN="3" width="150" height="265">
   <IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_01.jpg" WIDTH="150" HEIGHT="265">
  </TD>

  <TD width="460" height="26">

   <map name="navi_oben_dorfauswahl">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_konoha_div')" shape="rect" coords="1, 0, 47, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kiri_div')" shape="rect" coords="112, 0, 144, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kumo_div')" shape="rect" coords="213, 0, 254, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_iwa_div')" shape="rect" coords="326, 0, 352, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_suna_div')" shape="rect" coords="427, 0, 459, 25">
   </map>

   <IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_02.gif" WIDTH="460" HEIGHT="26" usemap="#navi_oben_dorfauswahl" border="0">

  </TD>

  <TD ROWSPAN="3" width="150" height="265">

   <IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_03.jpg" WIDTH="150" HEIGHT="265">

  </TD>

 </TR>
 <TR>

  <TD width="460" height="213">

   <div style="display:inline;" id="dorfauswahl_div">

    <map name="dorfauswahl">
     <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_iwa_div')" shape="polygon" coords="38, 91, 58, 91, 86, 90, 97, 104, 124, 106, 152, 97, 163, 74, 174, 42, 156, 43, 145, 35, 152, 7, 40, 7">
     <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_suna_div')" shape="polygon" coords="39, 204, 160, 203, 162, 194, 155, 187, 160, 162, 144, 137, 95, 117, 80, 104, 40, 120">
     <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_konoha_div')" shape="polygon" coords="239, 205, 258, 176, 207, 174, 191, 193, 184, 152, 160, 135, 165, 122, 161, 106, 168, 94, 194, 95, 202, 94, 234, 95, 240, 106, 254, 109, 266, 127, 263, 164, 274, 171, 276, 184, 265, 204">
     <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kiri_div')" shape="polygon" coords="349, 159, 360, 165, 374, 165, 382, 148, 373, 131, 356, 133, 349, 154">
     <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kumo_div')" shape="polygon" coords="258, 66, 266, 78, 310, 78, 343, 66, 355, 67, 364, 38, 364, 9, 302, 9, 290, 28">
     <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_oto_div')" shape="polygon" coords="227, 92, 224, 84, 227, 76, 240, 77, 252, 89, 259, 103, 274, 110, 282, 109, 276, 127, 230, 91">
     <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_ame_div')" shape="polygon" coords="128, 128, 135, 116, 127, 105, 144, 102, 144, 114, 153, 118, 161, 118, 158, 130, 147, 133, 131, 126, 131, 127">
     <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kusa_div')" shape="polygon" coords="144, 110, 162, 81, 163, 92, 157, 112, 150, 118">
     <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_taki_div')" shape="polygon" coords="170, 57, 189, 57, 187, 91, 167, 93, 164, 81, 173, 56, 173, 57">
    </map>

    <IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_04.gif" WIDTH="460" HEIGHT="213" usemap="#dorfauswahl" border="0">

   </div>

   <div style="display:none;" id="dorfauswahl_konoha_div">

    <map name="dorfauswahl_konoha_map">
     <area href="verweis_konoha_clans" shape="rect" coords="103, 149, 145, 168">
     <area href="verweis_konoha_techniken" shape="rect" coords="42, 111, 109, 134">
     <area href="verweis_konoha_charaktere" shape="rect" coords="65, 79, 133, 99">
     <area href="verweis_konoha_grundinfos" shape="rect" coords="21, 43, 93, 64">
     <area href="verweis_konoha_gruppen" shape="rect" coords="353, 65, 407, 84">
     <area href="verweis_konoha_kleidung" shape="rect" coords="324, 103, 443, 125">
    </map>

    <img border="0" src="dorfauswahl_konoha_04.gif" usemap="#dorfauswahl_konoha_map" width="460" height="213">

   </div>

   <div style="display:none;" id="dorfauswahl_suna_div">

    <map name="dorfauswahl_suna_map">
     <area href="verweis_suna_kleidung" shape="rect" coords="248, 150, 365, 172">
     <area href="verweis_suna_gruppen" shape="rect" coords="276, 106, 338, 127">
     <area href="verweis_suna_techniken" shape="rect" coords="271, 24, 334, 42">
     <area href="verweis_suna_charaktere" shape="rect" coords="152, 22, 218, 40">
     <area href="verweis_suna_grundinfos" shape="rect" coords="29, 23, 100, 42">
    </map>

    <img border="0" src="dorfauswahl_suna_04.gif" usemap="#dorfauswahl_suna_map" width="460" height="213">

   </div>

   <div style="display:none;" id="dorfauswahl_kiri_div">

    <map name="dorfauswahl_kiri_map">
     <area href="verweis_kiri_techniken" shape="rect" coords="260, 73, 322, 93">
     <area href="verweis_kiri_kleidung" shape="rect" coords="259, 109, 375, 130">
     <area href="verweis_kiri_charaktere" shape="rect" coords="135, 110, 202, 130">
     <area href="verweis_kiri_grundinfos" shape="rect" coords="136, 67, 203, 92">
    </map>

    <img border="0" src="dorfauswahl_kiri_04.gif" usemap="#dorfauswahl_kiri_map" width="460" height="213">

   </div>

  </TD>

 </TR>
 <TR>

  <TD width="460" height="26">

   <map name="navi_unten_dorfauswahl">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_oto_div')" shape="rect" coords="0, 0, 30, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_ame_div')" shape="rect" coords="141, 0, 176, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kusa_div')" shape="rect" coords="282, 0, 325, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_taki_div')" shape="rect" coords="432, 0, 459, 25">
   </map>

   <IMG SRC="dorfauswahl_05.gif" WIDTH="460" HEIGHT="26" usemap="#navi_unten_dorfauswahl" border="0">

  </TD>

 </TR>
</TABLE>

</BODY>
</HTML>
```

und hier nochmal die Datei mit, wo man den Tabellenrahmen sieht: indexmitborder.html 

und wie man hier genau sieht, die mittlere Zelle, sowohl vertikal als auch horizontal, also das Bild da drinn, ist nicht ganz in der Mitte, nur wieso?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

PS: Tut mir Leid wegen dem Doppelpost, aber der Text war zu lange.


----------



## Tim C. (12. Juni 2003)

Also, probier mal folgendes:
1) style="padding: 0 0 0 0;" (in der <td> in der die Karte ist)
2) entferne mal unnötige Leerzeilen, die nur zur Übersichtlichkeit da sind.

Sowas dürfte zwar an und für sich nicht sein, aber ich habe es auch schon
bei mir erlebt, dass Bilder die horizontal direkt aneinander anschließen
sollten, das solange nicht getan haben, bis ich alle <img> Tags in eine
Zeile geschrieben habe.


----------



## janomerico (12. Juni 2003)

also ich hab jetzt mal versucht, alle Leerzeilen zu löschen, aber irgendwie hat sich nichts geändert  und das mit dem padding hat auch nichts genutzt (was sollen eigentlich die 4 Nullen?).


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Juni 2003)

Hmmm... kann keinen Fehler entdecken... Ich hab jetzt mal in das alte File die neuen Links eingebunden - sieht estwas besser aus - solange man nix Clicked... frage mich aber bitte nicht wieso 


ciao


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von janomerico _
> *was sollen eigentlich die 4 Nullen? *



Damit man es sich sparen kann, für jede Seite (top,bottom,left,right) die Padding Befehle einzeln anzugeben, das würde dann so aussehen:

```
style="padding-left: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px;
```
Kennt CSS für Befehle wie padding, margin, border, u.a. abgekürzte Schreibweisen und zwar einfach die vier Werte hintereinanderpappen. Welcher davon zu welcher Seite gehört musst du dann nochmal ausprobieren, aflls es dich interessiert, dass ist immer etwas konfus


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *
> Welcher davon zu welcher Seite gehört musst du dann nochmal ausprobieren, aflls es dich interessiert, dass ist immer etwas konfus  *



top - right - bottom - left  --> praktisch im Uhrzeigersinn

Wenn es aber immer die gleichen Values sind, kann man sich 3 Werte Sparen und einfach 

```
padding: 0px;
```
schreiben 

bye


----------



## janomerico (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo, 
also ich hab jetzt alles versucht, aber nichts hat geklappt, nicht mal nachdem ich alles selbst geschrieben habe  

Weiss vielleicht einer von euch, wie ich den fehler mit spacer beheben könnte?


----------



## janomerico (14. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Also, ich habe die Bilder jetzt anders aufgeteilt, und es sieht schon besser aus  Aber es hat leider immer noch einige Fehler  

Hier erstmal der Link zur verbesserten Version 

ok, wie ihr seht, die grauen Abstände da, wieso sind die da? es ist ja cellspacing und cellpading = "0" ..

und das mit dem klicken funktioniert auch nicht mehr, da muss sich irgendein Fehler eingeschlichen haben, also könntet ihr auch mal das Javascript Skript(-lein) anschauen bitte? Also ich hab keinen Fehler gefunden...

Ach und könnten diese Abstände da, auch an den fehlenden <div>'s oder <map>'s liegen? Also ich bezweifle das eher...

Danke!


----------



## janomerico (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo, ich bins nochmal und wahrscheinlich auch das letzte mal in diesem Thread. (ausser ich werde wieder ein Problem mit derselben Seite haben)

Also der nette crono (danke nochmals  ) hat die Lösung, na ja, eher das Ergebnis, den Fehler kennen wir leider immer noch nicht so wirklich (oder etwa doch?).

Also hier jedenfalls der Code, bei dem es im Browser so aussieht, wie es aussehen soll:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Narutovillage - Die Naruto-Fanpage</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">

function aendern(y) {
        if(y == 'dorfauswahl_kumo_div' || y == 'dorfauswahl_taki_div' || y == 'dorfauswahl_ame_div' || y == 'dorfauswahl_kusa_div' || y == 'dorfauswahl_iwa_div' || y == 'dorfauswahl_oto_div')
        {
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_fehlt_div").style.display = "inline";
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_konoha_div").style.display = "none";
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_suna_div").style.display = "none";
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_kiri_div").style.display = "none";
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_div").style.display = "none";
                return;
        }
        else
        {
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_fehlt_div").style.display = "none";
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_konoha_div").style.display = "none";
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_suna_div").style.display = "none";
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_kiri_div").style.display = "none";
                document.getElementById("dorfauswahl_div").style.display = "none";
                document.getElementById(y).style.display = "inline";
        }
}
//-->
</script><strong></strong>
</head>

<body>
<!-- Maps -->

<map name="dorfauswahl_map">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_iwa_div')" shape="polygon" coords="38, 91, 58, 91, 86, 90, 97, 104, 124, 106, 152, 97, 163, 74, 174, 42, 156, 43, 145, 35, 152, 7, 40, 7">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_suna_div')" shape="polygon" coords="39, 204, 160, 203, 162, 194, 155, 187, 160, 162, 144, 137, 95, 117, 80, 104, 40, 120">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_konoha_div')" shape="polygon" coords="239, 205, 258, 176, 207, 174, 191, 193, 184, 152, 160, 135, 165, 122, 161, 106, 168, 94, 194, 95, 202, 94, 234, 95, 240, 106, 254, 109, 266, 127, 263, 164, 274, 171, 276, 184, 265, 204">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kiri_div')" shape="polygon" coords="349, 159, 360, 165, 374, 165, 382, 148, 373, 131, 356, 133, 349, 154">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kumo_div')" shape="polygon" coords="258, 66, 266, 78, 310, 78, 343, 66, 355, 67, 364, 38, 364, 9, 302, 9, 290, 28">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_oto_div')" shape="polygon" coords="227, 92, 224, 84, 227, 76, 240, 77, 252, 89, 259, 103, 274, 110, 282, 109, 276, 127, 230, 91">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_ame_div')" shape="polygon" coords="128, 128, 135, 116, 127, 105, 144, 102, 144, 114, 153, 118, 161, 118, 158, 130, 147, 133, 131, 126, 131, 127">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kusa_div')" shape="polygon" coords="144, 110, 162, 81, 163, 92, 157, 112, 150, 118">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_taki_div')" shape="polygon" coords="170, 57, 189, 57, 187, 91, 167, 93, 164, 81, 173, 56, 173, 57">
</map>

<map name="navi_oben_dorfauswahl_map">
        <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_konoha_div')" shape="rect" coords="1, 0, 47, 25">
        <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kiri_div')" shape="rect" coords="112, 0, 144, 25">
        <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kumo_div')" shape="rect" coords="213, 0, 254, 25">
        <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_iwa_div')" shape="rect" coords="326, 0, 352, 25">
        <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_suna_div')" shape="rect" coords="427, 0, 459, 25">
</map>

<map name="dorfauswahl_suna_map">
    <area href="verweis_suna_kleidung" shape="rect" coords="248, 150, 365, 172">
    <area href="verweis_suna_gruppen" shape="rect" coords="276, 106, 338, 127">
    <area href="verweis_suna_techniken" shape="rect" coords="271, 24, 334, 42">
    <area href="verweis_suna_charaktere" shape="rect" coords="152, 22, 218, 40">
    <area href="verweis_suna_grundinfos" shape="rect" coords="29, 23, 100, 42">
</map>

<map name="dorfauswahl_kiri_map">
    <area href="verweis_kiri_techniken" shape="rect" coords="260, 73, 322, 93">
    <area href="verweis_kiri_kleidung" shape="rect" coords="259, 109, 375, 130">
    <area href="verweis_kiri_charaktere" shape="rect" coords="135, 110, 202, 130">
    <area href="verweis_kiri_grundinfos" shape="rect" coords="136, 67, 203, 92">
</map>

<map name="navi_unten_dorfauswahl_map">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_oto_div')" shape="rect" coords="0, 0, 30, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_ame_div')" shape="rect" coords="141, 0, 176, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_kusa_div')" shape="rect" coords="282, 0, 325, 25">
    <area href="javascript:aendern('dorfauswahl_taki_div')" shape="rect" coords="432, 0, 459, 25">
</map>
<!-- Maps ende -->


<!-- Navigation -->
<table width="0" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td><img src="Bilder/dorfauswahl_01.gif" width="150" height="26" border="0"></td>
    <td><img src="Bilder/dorfauswahl_02.gif" width="460" height="26" border="0" usemap="#navi_oben_dorfauswahl_map"></td>
    <td><img src="Bilder/dorfauswahl_03.gif" width="150" height="26" border="0"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><img src="Bilder/dorfauswahl_04.gif" width="150" height="213" border="0"></td>
    <td>
        <div id="dorfauswahl_div" style="display:inline;"><img src="Bilder\dorfauswahl_05.gif" width="460" height="213" border="0" usemap="#dorfauswahl_map"></div>
        <div id="dorfauswahl_konoha_div" style="display:none;"><img src="Bilder\dorfauswahl_konoha_04.gif" width="460" height="213" border="0"  usemap="#dorfauswahl_konoha_map"></div>
        <div id="dorfauswahl_suna_div" style="display:none;"><img src="Bilder\dorfauswahl_suna_04.gif" width="460" height="213" border="0" usemap="#dorfauswahl_suna_map"></div>
        <div id="dorfauswahl_kiri_div" style="display:none;"><img src="Bilder\dorfauswahl_kiri_04.gif" width="460" height="213" border="0" usemap="#dorfauswahl_kiri_map"></div>
        <div id="dorfauswahl_fehlt_div" style="display:none;"><img src="Bilder\dorfauswahl_nichtvorhand-04.gif" width="460" height="213" border="0"></div>
    </td>
    <td><img src="Bilder/dorfauswahl_06.gif" width="150" height="213" border="0"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><img src="Bilder/dorfauswahl_07.gif" width="150" height="26" border="0"></td>
    <td><img src="Bilder/dorfauswahl_08.gif" width="460" height="26" border="0" usemap="#navi_unten_dorfauswahl_map"></td>
    <td><img src="Bilder/dorfauswahl_09.gif" width="150" height="26" border="0"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
<!-- Navigation -->

</body>
</html>
```

MfG
janomerico


----------

